# Any interest??



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Decided to sell my Telekom Merckx Corsa SLX 57cm f,f,hs. Giving the Merckx lovers here first bite at the apple. I am in AZ and will be home Saturday to take measurements and more pix-it is in the Post Your Merckx thread toward the end if you are interested.

I bought it on the Bay from Germany-it is in excellent condition, the paint is REALLY good, I have probably put 300 miles on it. I will check but I believe I framesavered it before I built it. I will probably go to the Serotta forum next and then EBAY if no one is interested.

And no, I have not lost my mind and not in financial distress. I have Too Many Bikes (as opposed to Toomanybikes, whom I have had the pleasure of riding with this week, he on his stunning De Rosa Neo Primato and I on a pretty cool Merckx 7-11--we are a cute couple). I have another SLX back in MA and also the Merckx track fixie that I just built, and then there is the 7-11 here and the MX Leader I am building and....so it goes. Time to pare down. PM if interested

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Since b21 is challenged in a number of ways, let me put a direct link to his bike here for him.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=1333041&postcount=122
It's too nice for him anyway.:wink:


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm interested. Unfortunately it's way too small. And I've got the Strada OS to build up. 

Price? I'm riding tomorrow with a few guys in the 57cm range so I'll pass this along. They are mostly carbon frame dorks though. They don't know what they are missing.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Havent settled on a price*

Innie, probably something like 650 for f f and campy headset

b21


----------

